# "Dual Monitor" en consola

## edgar_uriel84

Me ha surgido esa duda, se pueden usar dos monitores sin Xorg?? por ejemplo, ver en el primer monitor /dev/tty1 y en el otro /dev/tty2. Tal vez sea posible con framebuffer pero no he encontrado información reciendte al respecto. Encontré este viejo artículo, voy a ver que puedo investigar de ahí.

Si alguien sabe de esto, comparta la información  :Very Happy:  aunque algo me dice que estoy enviando un hilo sin respuestas.

----------

## galidor

No puedo aportarte una solución ni nada de información para hayarla pero tenía que decir algo. El dual monitor en consola no lo acabo de ver muy útil, teniendo las ttyX y programas como screen.

Aunque tengo que decir que soy un amante del USE -X y sería de los que vería una peli desde framebuffer en un monitor y compilaría en el otro.

Seguiré este hilo por si sale algo de info.

P.D: Siento no poder aportar nada.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues de momento me gustaría saber como crear /dev/fb1, porque no sin eso no puedo probar cosas para ver si es posible. El nodo /dev/fb0 se crea automáticamente, pero como esta en uso no me sirve para "exportarlo" a otro monitor.

En el artículo que mencioné en el mensaje original esta el programa con2fb que parece que funciona (al menos compila) pero como no tengo un /dev/fb1 se me hace imposible probarlo.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Crear nodos de dispositivo no es complicado. Se puede hacer con mknod, con el major number 29, y el minor según el dispositivo de que se trate (0 para fb0, 1 para fb1...). 

El problema es darles una auténtica funcionalidad, y eso solo se puede hacer (hasta donde yo se) a nivel de driver. O sea, que si el driver que uses (ya sea vesa, uno especial o kms) no soporta dicha funcionalidad entonces no vas a tener suerte. Por supuesto, podría equivocarme.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hasta el momento todo va bien, he hecho lo siguiente:

#mknod /dev/fb1 c 29 32

#chown root.video /dev/fb1

#chmod 660 /dev/fb1

Conecte el monitor, reinicie la computadora y sorprendentemente tuve un bonito framebuffer clonado. Pero no tengo aun dos consolas diferentes, acepto ideas.

----------

## upszot

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Hasta el momento todo va bien, he hecho lo siguiente:
> 
> #mknod /dev/fb1 c 29 32
> 
> #chown root.video /dev/fb1
> ...

 

Hola.. estoy intentando realizar esto mismo.. pero no entiendo bien la logica y si se aplica a mi caso...

tengo mi laptop conectada a un LCD (por hdmi) y básicamente lo que quiero es ver lo mismo, en ambos monitores.. en modo grafico lo puedo realizar..

Pero quiero poder ver todo desde el proceso de booteo, y si decido quedarme en consola también, tanto en la TV como en el monitor de la laptop.. 

Actualmente no susede ya que recien cuando ingreso a las X (y configuro con nvidea-setiing) puedo veo en la tv.

EDIT: Realice los pasos mencionados (sin tener claro que hacen) me quedo todo como dijeron aca.. pero sigo sin ver en la TV... (ni desde grub, ni en el proceso de booteo, ni cuando entro a la consola), se comporta como si nada hubiera hecho..

Acabo de notar algo... tras reiniciar la pc el nodo que habia creado desaparecio...

```
M1530 upszot # ls -l /dev/ |grep fb

crw-rw----  1 root   video        29,   0 Aug  4 21:03 fb0

```

quisas sea por eso que no paso nada....

hay alguna forma de que ese cambio sea persistente?

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

El contenido de /dev, en Gentoo (y la inmensa mayoría de distros hoy día), no es estático, sino que se gestiona de forma dinámica mediante udev. Si quieres fijar los cambios googlea "udev fb rules" y tendrás algo para empezar.

----------

## i92guboj

De todas formas, y como alguien dijo arriba, el nodo por si solo no sirve de ggran cosa si no hay un driver que lo respalde, así que antes de perder vuestro tiempo comprobad que vuestro driver de video soporte la salida de tv en framebuffer o lo que sea que estéis probando.

----------

